# General > The Literature Network >  Forum Stats

## Admin

These forums averaged 500 posts a day in March, that is a new record. Good job everyone.

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

Where do we queue for our wages? :Biggrin:

----------


## Admin

Those are taken out of your room and board  :Wink:

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

Oh. Extremely fair sir. 'scuse me while I give my forelock a tug sir. Blessing your honour sir.... etc...

----------


## Logos

*Most users ever online was 1031, Today at 07:32 PM.*

I think that's another site record??  :Banana:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Duuuuude...cool!

----------


## Pensive

Yuppers, it is a record. *runs to find "Hurray for LitNet" thread*

----------


## Kaltrina

This is great even though it didn't surprise me at all, while being such a nice forum with so many nice people...  :Biggrin: 

 :Wave:

----------


## Virgil

> *Most users ever online was 1031, Today at 07:32 PM.*
> 
> I think that's another site record??


7:32 PM, at which time zone?

----------


## Logos

GMT -4 with daylight savings  :Smile:

----------


## emily655321

Wow! Those are some impressive numbers. Sorry to say I missed the big eventI was out grocery shopping from 7-8pm. (See, I do actually leave sometimes!  :Biggrin: )

----------


## amuse

emily, you'll just have to start grocery shopping online!  :Biggrin: 

i was quite shock :Eek: ed to see that number just now - but wait 'til it hits 1500!  :Smile:

----------


## Stanislaw

Holy, thats alot o people.

Kinda makes the posters feels like they are performing for an audiance.  :Biggrin:  

Its amazing how this site has skyrocketed since I first signed in...I wonder if there is a connection...  :Biggrin:  

Just kidding, but it is pretty cool...though there be some spammers!

----------


## Virgil

> GMT -4 with daylight savings


Where do you live, Greenland?

----------


## emily655321

:Biggrin:  GMT -4 = Eastern Standard Time, Virgil. We Easterners get it easy.

----------


## Virgil

> GMT -4 = Eastern Standard Time, Virgil. We Easterners get it easy.


I thought EST was GMT-5. Yes, I'm pretty sure it is.

----------


## emily655321

> I thought EST was GMT-5. Yes, I'm pretty sure it is.


Actually, I thought so too, but the Lit Net settings' assertion to the contrary eventually swayed my beliefs.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Only outside of Daylight Savings Time.

----------


## emily655321

Ohhh.... oh. Oh. Thanks Robin.  :Biggrin: 

I'll never get a handle on DST. It makes no sense. I just do to my clock what they tell me.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Weird trivia--it's what I'm here for  :Cool: .

----------


## chef

talking about the DST i don't like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Logos

> Actually, I thought so too, but the Lit Net settings' assertion to the contrary eventually swayed my beliefs.


ditto...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stanislaw

World time zones 

Check it out...there is a customizable applet section that allows you to choose which cities to compare aswell...and as far as I can tell...the clocks are real time.

----------


## Stanislaw

To The Max! I finally figured out my timezone relation!






its going to be a long day.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> Only outside of Daylight Savings Time.


Isn't Greenich in England, and doesn't England switch to daylight Savings Time? So wouldn't EST still be GMT-5 if both England and New York observed DST? Or is Einstein off on his theory of relativity?  :FRlol:

----------


## AimusSage

GMT is without daylight saving, so basically, in england the time is now GMT+1 and so forth. GMT +1 is summer time, or daylight saving in the UK.

http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/inf...one-summer.htm

----------


## Logos

When I had set my Options to "Automatically detect DST settings" it didn't seem to be working.. so I had set it to -4GMT to compensate. 

Now that I have cleared my cache and TIF's it's working  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> GMT is without daylight saving, so basically, in england the time is now GMT+1 and so forth. GMT +1 is summer time, or daylight saving in the UK.
> 
> http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/inf...one-summer.htm


Oh, that clears that up, but woe, is that confusing.  :Confused:

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

> GMT is without daylight saving, so basically, in england the time is now GMT+1 and so forth. GMT +1 is summer time, or daylight saving in the UK.


Correct  :Thumbs Up:  . GMT (Generally Misinterpreted Time) never changes. As a matter of fact, the term GMT has long since been *officially* replaced by UTC (Universal Time Coordinated), but I don't think the term GMT will disappear anytime soon.  :FRlol:  Have a look at the following links for further info:

http://www.dxing.com/utcgmt.htm 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTC 

You can find a lot of good info about time, as well as current time all over the globe at:

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/ 

As for DST, I consider it a most appalling load of croc! In theory, it's supposed to save energy... In practice, all it ever does (as so readily demonstrated in this thread) is to create a considerable amount of confusion and totally unnecessary work. Besides, during summer we get but a few hours a night of semidarkness up here. We use DST for the sole purpouse of keeping up with the rest of you, not to confuse things even further.

"We don't need no stinking DST"

/Claes

----------


## Pensive

Another record of 1136 users online!  :Banana:  
But what astonishes me is that there has not been much addition in the members as there has been in the guests.

----------


## RJbibliophil

It doesn't make sense why there's always so many guests on, or are they members who have neglected to log in? They aren't invisable members at least.

----------


## Jay

Students? Random people searching the net?

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

> It doesn't make sense why there's always so many guests on, or are they members who have neglected to log in?


Actually, I've seen the same thing in all forums I visit. The no of guests usually overshadow the registered users. It would seem that people generally hesitate to register.

/Claes

----------


## rachel

yes I agree-especially if any of them happened to have read any of my posts.  :FRlol:

----------


## Admin

The percentage is also a little off because people on the main site taking quiz will show up on the forum as a guest since the quizzes are forum based.

----------


## subterranean

> They aren't invisable members at least.



Me......?  :Wink:

----------


## Admin

yes............

----------


## Jay

Aren't we good  :Wink:

----------

